

Assessing the Damage and Destruction in Gaza - btimil
http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2014/07/27/world/middleeast/assessing-the-damage-and-destruction-in-gaza.html

======
transfire
Good thing the Israelis destroyed that menacing orchard.

